# Found 3 Oars in Lyons-- 9.15.13



## elreydelrio (Jan 6, 2008)

3 oars ended up in a friend's yard in Apple Valley after the floods totally redirected the river on top of his house. We grabbed them as cleanup crews are attempting to remove the debris now. Anyone upriver lose some oars? Would love to return them to their home.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Whoever lost them upriver, may not even be aware of what all they've lost yet. Thanks for trying to return them.


----------

